# Direct To Garment (also known as?)



## Arithian (Dec 27, 2007)

Whats the most common industry term used for DTG? Is it simply "Direct to Garment?" I find a lot of people asking me what that is when they hear it and I am not sure if it goes by another name more commonly or if "direct to garment" is the right term to be using. I have heard something along the lines of inkjet printing or something. Anyone help me out with this?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Are you talking about communication with your customers or other people in the industry? I don't think I would use "dtg" as a term to a customer. Direct-to-Garment is probably the most commonly used term that will probably show up in an encyclopedia one day next to screen printing in my opinion. I have also seen other names like digital-to-garment printing as well.

Some people will confuse it with direct printing - which is similiar but is printing on to large rolls of fabric that are then cut up and sewn together.


----------



## Arithian (Dec 27, 2007)

Both actually, I always use the term "Direct to Garment" and just want to make sure that is, not only the most commonly used term, but most descriptive. Basically when we talk to our customers, we want to advertise our method because it is a selling point. If there is a better term or more used term out there, I would like to be aware of it.


----------



## adawg2252 (Dec 12, 2007)

I use both "Direct To Garment" or "inkjet to garment" printing as my methods of descriptions. Generally follows is "i hate inkjet transfers with the square around them!"

...Then I show them a shirt off my TJet 3 and they FREAK OUT. Sometimes I'll actually show a customer the machine, but generally I just show them printed samples and they are happy. 

But I would concur that "direct-to-garment" is probably the most common/easiest way to explain it to your customers.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I too use direct to garment printing as my explanation


----------



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

Direct-to-Garment is the term that most everyone uses. It is already very popular with the industry (ie: dtginks.com, contractdtg.com, etc.), so it is only natural that the general public will follow our lead.

We refer to it that way with our customers and almost 100% of the time we have to explain the process (a large inkjet printer that prints with textile inks). Not a problem though, once they know the term, that's what is used.

Eric


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Our customers, some have never seen a DTG print but know about it refer to it as Direct to Garment or just DTG as well.


----------



## rmashuman (Feb 1, 2008)

I am not intimately involved with DTG but DTG refers to printing on a t-shirt (or other cloth) from an ink-jet printer specifically engineered for that purpose. This is vs. screen print which entails a whole lot of steps and specialized equipment.


----------

